# Quick question for you Audi guys



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

my dad has a A6 Sline with X+ and the transmission chip. today he was telling me how he sometimes can smell oil after the first few minutes of driving (but no leaks - on garage floor or what we can see after checking engine briefly) 
have any of you had same experience or know what it could be?
Thanks!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Quick question for you Audi guys (Blue20thAE)*

What year and what engine?
Does it smell like burning oil, as in oil dripping onto hot exhaust components?


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Quick question for you Audi guys (GLS-S4)*

2004 2.7T
and yup, that's the smell


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Quick question for you Audi guys (Blue20thAE)*

What is the mileage?
Start with a basic inspection.
Have a look around the top end of motor, check all around both valve covers.
Also remove the large plastic tray from underneath engine and inspect tray & engine for oil drips.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Quick question for you Audi guys (Blue20thAE)*

Mine has/had exactly the same symptoms and I took it in the other day to get it looked at.
At my last oil change (non dealer) the mechanic at said he thinks it is the cam seals on the back of the motor dripping oil onto the turbo manifold. Apparently a huge job to replace.
When I took it to the dealer (still under warrantee) they replaced the valve cover gasket. I am still getting a "whiff" of the oil smell ever now and then but, I must admit it's happening less often, which is hopefully a good sign. It is too cold outside to get the car on a jack and check for myself. Planning to do so when things start warming up. Then I'll also use some engine cleaner to get the rest of it out of there.
On mine I could see oil "seepage" on the back of the head, between the firewall and the head. I never had oil drops on my driveway either so it is not a lot that's dripping and the belly pan probably catches most of it. Remove the cover over the air filter and with a flashlight you can get a good look in behind there.
Hope that helps
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Quick question for you Audi guys (Massboykie)*

there's 40,000 miles on it right now.
hopefully it's not the cam seals, the valve cover gasket would be much easier/cheaper to replace. 
thanks for all the help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Quick question for you Audi guys (Blue20thAE)*

I had the same problem with my car... the dealer replaced the cam seals and the valvecover gaskets... they had the car for like 2-3 days... those to seem to be fairly common on the 2.7


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

My car has just under 40,000 miles and the exact same problem. Leaky cam seals. Smells like oil is dripping on the exhaust manifold. I'm taking it into the dealer in April to have the seals replaced under extended warranty. They told me it'll take a few days.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

wellll dad bought it used and didnt buy the extended warranty so we're kinda stuck. it's supposedly a pretty expensive fix?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Blue20thAE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue20thAE* »_wellll dad bought it used and didnt buy the extended warranty so we're kinda stuck. it's supposedly a pretty expensive fix?

Yup. That's why I bought the warranty...to cover things like this. I'm guessing the job would cost around $1000 considering the labor hours and parts.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Blue20thAE)*

Unfortunately so.
They need to take the front of the car apart to pull the cams out. Big job!


----------

